# meat loaf



## munsterlander (Dec 3, 2009)

I tried Jeff's meat loaf recipe with the following changes:
I used venison instead of beef. I used a Masterbuilt electric smoker.

I used a temperature of 220 and it took 3 hours to reach 160 degrees. Apple wood was the first smoke followed by Hickory. 

I used an aluminum pan but punched some holes in the bottom to drain over my foil covered drip pan (no liquid).

The results are awesome. This is the best venison recipe I have tried. I will be out hunting this weekend for more.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I'm really happy that everything came out for you. I use a pan for my meatloaf for the first hour or so to firm the loaf up then I take it out of the pan and let it go naked sort of speaking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have to be given out for the first meatloaf.


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice job on the loaf....


----------



## gnubee (Dec 3, 2009)

I make meat loaf in my little cobb cooker. takes an hour and 15 minutes baked in a muffin tin. It Gives you a dozen individual meatloaves for freezing and having later. 


I have to say that I have hunted for almost everything that legal and some things that were not. But i have never gone out hunting for meatloaf. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did go out to meat with some friends who took me to this large meadow where we were to shoot some golf. They left for the 19th hole to wait for me to finish on my own. Saying as they did so that they had gave me the best meadow for golf cause I was so gnu at it and all. ( Get it? gnu at it har har. ) So I went ahead on my own where the golf were supposed to be. I didn't see any of the actual animal but I did find a lot of golf eggs in the rougher grass besides the meadow. It seems the female golf must like attention like the ladies are wont to do, because I did find a couple of  perfectly round neat little golf nests with these little flags in em . They only held one egg at a time, some nice fellers saw that I was gnu to shooting golf So being polite when they saw me with the muzzleloader toward the nest, they run off and left me to get my first golf egg. Nice fellers to do that for a stranger.
I took 5 or 6 of those little round dimpled eggs to make a breakfast of them. Man you couldn't crack those things no how, even with them golf clubs the fellers left behind for me to smack them eggs real hard with. You'd take a giant slug at the egg with the egg cracker club, the egg would zip off down that meadow and you'd have to go fetch it. after a couple of slugs at an egg i tossed the club into the pond and skedaddled home. Them eggs are about the size of a small chicken egg. A bit bigger than a quail egg. I put them in a pot of boiling water figuring they would soften up and crack open on their own and about 6 minutes later right they did. KAPOW!!! Holy explosion Batman, they all went off with a hellofabang. I was covered in this sticky egg white and there was this really stringy meat hanging from the light fixture and swooshing around hung willy nilly hung all over the fan blades like spaghetti drying in the wind. I gathered up as much as I could of this grey elasticy stuff and tried to make me an omelet on the grill with them. Phewww what a stink! It was just like standing in the smoke of the burning tires at the drags. I'm sorry, I know you shouldn't waste food but really you couldn't eat this stuff. I threw it out. You think that was bad?? 
Some day I will tell you all about when I went shooting pool that ended up being worse than the golf shoot.


----------



## munsterlander (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW!! What an oracle. I only eat what I hunt. Lofat is  my life blood and if I can find something this good that fits: WOW!!  You should see the trout that came out of the smoker minutes before the deer went in. Awsome.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Munsterlander that looks and sounds great! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 4, 2009)

Meatloaf and Trout both look great...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love Jeff's meat loaf recipie... I love how yours came out! Fantastic job!!!


----------

